# Nigerian Girl, 5, Dubbed The 'most Beautiful In The World'



## Kiadodie (Jul 26, 2018)

*Nigerian Girl, 5, Dubbed the 'Most Beautiful in the World': 'She's an Angel,' Photographer Says*


KAREN MIZOGUCHI

July 26, 2018 04:45 PM
A photogenic five-year-old from Nigeria has been dubbed the world’s “most beautiful girl” after portraits of her went viral on social media.

Official images of Jare Ijalana were shared on Instagram and Twitter by photographer Mofe Bamuyiwa last week. “Oh yes she’s human! She’s also an angel!” the Lagos camerawoman captioned one of the portraits of Jare.

With piercing eyes, beautiful complexion and gorgeous hair, the child is being revered as “doll-like,” “true work of art” and “absolutely stunning.” The three portraits of Jare have garnered nearly 50,000 likes and thousands of comments on Instagram.

RELATED: Every Woman Who Has Been on the Cover of PEOPLE’s Beautiful Issue: Then & Now






Jare Ijalana
Mofe Bamuyiwa
“I want to portray the interception between her childhood and adulthood so both stay timeless!” Bamuyiwa captioned another shot of Jare. “I could have made her smile and make her laugh out loud but I put her in their natural moments for us to see through their eyes!”

Bamuyiwa added, “Posing them as adults was my trick to create it a timeless portrait! Jare, when you clock 21 remember to do same pose and style.”

RELATED: Stars Get Real About Their Beautiful Lives

And Jare isn’t the only one in her family to be an up-and-coming model. Her sisters Jomi, 7, and Joba, 10, have also posed for Bamuyiwa’s camera and the siblings are also featured on their family’s social media pages.

“All I want is for everyone to see Jare’s powerful potential,” Bamuyiwa told Yahoo Lifestyle on Tuesday. “I want the photo to speak to her when she has reached her adulthood.”

The viral “most beautiful girl in the world” movement first started back in the early 2010s after France’s Thylane Blondeau, now 17, was called “the most beautiful girl in the world” at age 6, leading to her photos to be published in Paris _Vogue_‘s _Vogue Enfants _years later.


----------



## Kiadodie (Jul 26, 2018)

OMG she's so beautiful


----------



## QT (Jul 26, 2018)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## mstk (Jul 26, 2018)

She's beautiful! But I think that's a wig. Zoom in on the first picture. Wouldn't she have been just as cute with her own hair?


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Jul 26, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## hairsothick (Jul 26, 2018)

She is an absolute doll! 

She would be even more gorgeous without that crooked wig on her head.


----------



## Kiadodie (Jul 26, 2018)

mstk said:


> She's beautiful! But I think that's a wig. Zoom in on the first picture. Wouldn't she have been just as cute with her own hair?


Oh wow I didn’t realize that was a wig but she would be beautiful even bald.


----------



## Honi (Jul 26, 2018)

Beautiful child. Looks like a doll.


----------



## blkbeauty (Jul 26, 2018)

She is indeed absolutely beautiful!


----------



## doll-baby (Jul 26, 2018)

She is an angel !


----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 26, 2018)

Well deserved 

Why the wig though? Is that where we are now?


----------



## intellectualuva (Jul 26, 2018)

Shes lovely!


----------



## Feenix (Jul 26, 2018)

Shes definately cute, but Ive seen a dozen like her. She has very basic, common features. Nothing unusually spectacular.


----------



## Zaz (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm all for a lil black girl being dubbed most beautiful. 

But something about putting a huge wig on a 5 year old and making her pose like an adult to achieve it has me a lil... But I guess she's 5 so maybe she doesn't fully process it, but it's like you're beautiful* if* we put a wig on you and make your eyes look kinda ambiguously blueish 

Her and her sisters


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Jul 26, 2018)

she's a doll


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jul 26, 2018)

*puts a muzzle on my ovaries*


----------



## LostInAdream (Jul 26, 2018)

She’s gorgeous!! 

They need to stop with the wigs and weaves on her. She’s looks just as gorgeous with her own hair braided.


----------



## Jasmataz (Jul 26, 2018)

What a beauty.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Jul 26, 2018)

Officially I'm a distant Niko's cousin,  like a third cousin twice removed. I'm  beyond embarrassed to admit that I didn't realize that she was even wearing a wig until I was reading through the various posts. I was obviously blinded by her beauty.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 26, 2018)

So innocent, so precious.   I pray she and her sisters will always be confident and proud of who they are, models or not.  They are all three, precious beauties who deserve the very best.


----------



## Tamrin (Jul 26, 2018)

She is gorgeous. That wig is unnecessary though.


----------



## NICOLETHENUMBERONE (Jul 26, 2018)

The middle sister is gorgeous also and the oldest is attractive too. They could be like ths Mcclain sisters.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 26, 2018)

She does look ethereal.


----------



## danniegirl (Jul 26, 2018)

While this pic is nice and baby girl is of course beautiful.....

The pic is of a child with a wig on , eyes widened and filters 

Is that necessary 

I have a girl on my timeline with a 10 month old the mother post altered pics of the child every single day ......

Dear God when I finally saw the child I was so heartbroken for her she has regular eyes and eczema on most of her face ....

She looks absolutely nothing like the pictures her mother post


----------



## tocktick (Jul 27, 2018)

Such a doll <3


----------



## Flourishnikov (Jul 27, 2018)

I’m sure she is just as beautiful minus the wig, photoshop and filters. I could barely tell whom she was in the real life pics with her sisters. Smh


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 27, 2018)

The little girl is pretty and so is that reimagined image of her. Wig, no. Sad times where folks including 'photographers' can't seem to take a picture without some kind of 'beautification' filter, especially on a child.


----------



## nerdography (Jul 27, 2018)

She and her sisters are beautiful. And I'm happy a little black was given the title; I'm sure someone in their double wide is seething at the moment.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Jul 27, 2018)

Flourishnikov said:


> I’m sure she is just as beautiful minus the wig, photoshop and filters. I could barely tell whom she was in the real life pics with her sisters. Smh



Yeah I used to love to follow the black kid pages on IG, but it seems like everybody started filtering the babies to death, then it turned into the mixed with blue eyes baby page. This is a beautiful little girl but I wish the visuals were more like her candids with her sisters.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 27, 2018)

Flourishnikov said:


> I’m sure she is just as beautiful minus the wig, photoshop and filters. I could barely tell whom she was in the real life pics with her sisters. Smh


All three sisters are striking but I barely recognize the child in the OP photo as the one in the regular candid photo.


----------



## nysister (Jul 27, 2018)

She's a gorgeous doll baby!!!


----------



## discodumpling (Jul 29, 2018)

I think that most Black children are exceptionally beautiful especially when compared to others. This kid looks like a hundred I see in my ethnically diverse neighborhood.


----------



## Petal26 (Jul 30, 2018)

Wow


----------



## DST1913 (Aug 1, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> All three sisters are striking but I barely recognize the child in the OP photo as the one in the regular candid photo.


I still cant figure out which one is her. While she is attractive putting a wig, photoshop and filters would make anyone look beautiful. She looks unnatural to me in the photo.


----------

